# Another EZ Build runs!



## pmerritt (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This past weekend I was finally able to breathe some life into my EZ Build engine. It runs very nicely on about 2.5 psi! I'm very happy with that. It is still in the ugly phase, but I am more interested in having it run. I need to either trim the screws or replace them with set screws, the crankshaft is a bit wobbly and should be redone - problems with cheap reamers not cutting to size - and maybe some paint. I used masonite for the base. The actual build went reasonably quickly. Cutting scrap down to useable stock seemed to go on forever. I hope you enjoy the pictures,

Peter


----------



## black85vette (May 11, 2010)

Very nice. Any video???  stickpoke


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Peter on your engine build. :bow: You are now officially hooked ;D It appears your video has been moved or deleted from Photobucket.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## pmerritt (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately I don't have any video. I need to check my camera to see if it is capable of recording a short vid.

Phil, I have been hooked for a long time. I have made a couple of other engines that run, at least sort of. Neither have made it to completion and a disassembled (not even sure that I know where all the parts are). There are several engine projects that have been started... well you know how it goes 

Peter


----------



## Maryak (May 11, 2010)

Peter,

Congratulations on your EZ engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Peter.

Nice looking build! Thm:

Rick


----------



## SAM in LA (May 11, 2010)

Nice engine.

You must have done a good job if it runs on such low air pressure.

I'm looking forward to seeing your next build.

SAM


----------



## njl (May 18, 2010)

Congratulations Peter, welcome to the ez engine builders club.

Nick


----------

